# Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2014



## Orion (11 Jan 2014 às 01:06)

http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/space/stories/11-must-see-skywatching-events-of-2014

Site com transmissões periódicas de eventos astronómicos:

http://events.slooh.com/


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2014 às 20:23)

Lua cheia mais pequena do ano é hoje

http://earthsky.org/tonight/micro-m...il&utm_term=0_c643945d79-0497a8bc3c-393541549


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2014 às 17:31)

Não sei se já se fez referência a este site (abaixo) mas ele tem boas fotos (e vídeos) do céu noturno um pouco por todo o mundo:

http://twanight.org/newTWAN/index.asp

Para principiantes em astronomia (guias mensais do céu noturno):

http://hubblesite.org/explore_astronomy/tonights_sky/


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2014 às 17:35)

http://earthsky.org/space/star-seasonal-appearance-brightness

Artigo que explica porque é que no hemisfério norte as estrelas são mais brilhantes no Inverno do que no Verão (no hemisfério sul acontece o inverso).


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2014 às 17:45)

Site em que, entre muitas outras funcionalidades, é possível obter uma temporização detalhada (e animação) dos eclipses solares e lunares em Portugal e não só.

http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2014 às 20:46)

Artigo em que descreve dois projetos em que qualquer um pode contribuir:

http://www.skyandtelescope.com/news/home/Become-a-Citizen-Scientist-238447221.html


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

Na galáxia M82 surgiu uma supernova com magnitude 11

http://www.skyandtelescope.com/observing/home/Bright-Supernova-in-M82-241477661.html


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2014 às 20:16)

Boa altura para se ver Mercúrio ao anoitecer 

http://www.skyandtelescope.com/observing/home/Mercurys-Best-Show-of-2014-241696701.html


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2014 às 18:32)

http://www.virtualtelescope.eu/ supernova ao vivo


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2014 às 21:06)




----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2014 às 01:55)

Ao que parece, foi descoberta a estrela mais antiga conhecida. Tem 13,6 mil milhões de anos. Uma jovem 

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-oldest-star-ever-recorded-2014-2


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2014 às 19:33)

> Astronomers have captured the moment a lump of rock slammed into the moon with so much force that the bright flash could be seen from Earth with the naked eye. The 400kg meteorite, travelling at 61,000 kph (40,000 mph), punched a fresh crater into the moon's surface some 40 metres wide in what is thought to be the largest lunar impact ever recorded.
> 
> The rock, which was around a metre in diameter, ploughed into an ancient lava-filled basin called the Mare Nubium, producing a flash almost as intense as the Pole Star that took more than eight seconds to fade.
> 
> The impact energy was equivalent to 15 tonnes of TNT – at least three times as great as that from the previous record-holding lunar impact, observed by Nasa in March last year.



http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/feb/24/meteorite-moon-largest-lunar-impact-recorded


----------



## Orion (1 Mar 2014 às 01:59)

> Naming landmarks on Mars isn't just for scientists and rover drivers anymore.
> 
> Starting today (Feb. 26), anybody with an Internet connection and a few dollars to spare can give a moniker to one of the Red Planet's 500,000 or so unnamed craters, as part of a mapping project run by the space-funding company Uwingu.
> 
> ...



http://www.space.com/24811-mars-crater-name-project-uwingu.html?cmpid=556717


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2014 às 18:45)

> An Apollo class asteroid is expected to whizz between the Earth and the moon on March 5. The 98-foot-wide space rock is expected to come within 218,000 miles of earth (0.9 lunar distances), creating quite the site for stargazers.
> 
> The asteroid, named 2014 DX110, is expected to make its closest approach at 21:07 GMT on Wednesday at a blistering speed of 14.85 km/s (32,076 mph). Although the space rock poses no threat to earth, it highlights the earth’s susceptibility to near-Earth asteroids.
> 
> ...



http://rt.com/news/asteroid-flyby-earth-moon-783/


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2014 às 01:48)

> Não é preciso ser astrónomo ou físico, basta ser um cidadão cientista que consiga desenvolver algoritmos (sequências de cálculos matemáticos) adequados para identificar asteróides a partir das imagens captadas por telescópios terrestres, e a NASA garante o acesso a prémios de 25 mil euros durante os próximos seis meses.
> 
> O primeiro concurso arranca a 17 de março e os interessados têm de criar uma conta no site http://bit.ly/AsteroidHusters e seguir as instruções para competir. A série completa de concursos termina no final de agosto.
> 
> ...



http://expresso.sapo.pt/nasa-oferece-25-mil-euros-a-cacadores-de-asteroides=f860176


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2014 às 18:34)

Que monstro 



> Os quatro telescópios principais que compõem o VLT (Very Large Telescope) do Observatório Europeu do Sul (ESO), no Chile, foram utilizados em conjunto para avaliar o tamanho de uma estrela hipergigante amarela. E, conforme anunciou o ESO em comunicado esta quarta-feira, permitiram descobrir várias características surpreendentes, como o seu desmesurado tamanho e a presença de uma estrela companheira, tão próxima dela que as duas literalmente se tocam.
> 
> Segundo a equipa internacional que realizou as observações, liderada por Olivier Chesneau, do Observatório da Côte d’Azur (França), o diâmetro da HR 5171 A, situada na nossa galáxia (a Via Láctea), é 1300 vezes maior que o do Sol. Trata-se assim da maior estrela amarela detectada até hoje e de uma das dez maiores estrelas jamais descobertas, sendo 50% maior do que a célebre supergigante vermelha Betelgeuse, situada na constelação de Orionte.
> 
> A HR 5171 A é também um milhão de vezes mais brilhante do que o Sol e, apesar de se encontrar a uns 12.000 anos-luz da Terra, é praticamente visível a olho nu “para quem tiver a vista aguçada”, diz ainda o comunicado.



http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noticia/detectada-uma-das-maiores-estrelas-de-sempre-1628037

Quando esta explodir...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2014 às 23:13)

Lua, há escassos minutos 







Visitem e metam gosto na minha página de fotografia


----------



## Teles (16 Mar 2014 às 22:41)

Telescópios de varias partes do mundo estão atentos a um gigante buraco negro no centro da nossa galáxia!
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/03/black-hole-snack-time/

https://wiki.mpe.mpg.de/gascloud/FrontPage


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2014 às 00:48)

Emissão do Slooh do maior impacto na Lua observada em câmera. Dentro de 10 mins

http://events.slooh.com/


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2014 às 01:05)

http://events.slooh.com/stadium/asteroid-impacts-moon-canary-islands-march-11-2014


----------



## Teles (17 Mar 2014 às 20:42)

Crime cósmico faz galáxia espiral derramar “sangue e entranhas”!


http://astropt.org/blog/2014/03/17/crime-cosmico-faz-galaxia-espiral-derramar-sangue-e-entranhas/


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2014 às 23:46)

Uma brincadeira que experimentei ontem, com uma objectiva que me emprestarem uns minutos!


----------



## Paelagius (18 Mar 2014 às 14:51)

Ondas gravitacionais detectadas pela primeira vez desvendam um novo rumo no estudo sobre o Universo e a prova da hipótese de inflação.

http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/notic...pacotempo-produzidas-pelo-big-bang-1628631#/0


----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2014 às 15:37)

> The heliophysics communitty is buzzing today in response to an article in Nature Communications, which describes an intense solar storm that narrowly missed Earth almost two years ago. On July 23, 2012, a CME rocketed away from the sun at 2000 km/s, almost four times faster than a typical eruption. The storm tore through Earth orbit, but fortunately Earth wasn't there. Instead it hit the STEREO-A spacecraft, which experienced the most intense solar proton storm since 1976. Researchers have been analyzing the data ever since, and they have concluded that the storm was akin to the Carrington Event of 1859.
> 
> The Carrington Event was a series of powerful CMEs that hit Earth head-on, sparking Northern Lights as far south as Tahiti. Intense geomagnetic storms caused global telegraph lines to spark, setting fire to some telegraph offices and disabling the 'Victorian Internet." *A similar storm today would have a catastrophic effect on modern power grids and telecommunication networks. According to a study by the National Academy of Sciences, the total economic impact could exceed $2 trillion or 20 times greater than the costs of a Hurricane Katrina. Multi-ton transformers fried by such a storm could take years to repair.*
> 
> ...





http://www.spaceweather.com/

Teria sido um evento fascinante e memorável mas profundamente destrutivo. É caso para dizer: Safamo-nos de boa. Da próxima podemos não ter tanta sorte.


----------



## Teles (20 Mar 2014 às 21:36)

Esta noite quem tiver oportunidade pode ver uma das mais belas conjugações da Lua com Saturno!


----------



## Teles (26 Mar 2014 às 21:31)

Duas fantásticas descobertas na Astronomia a primeira foi a descoberta surpreendente de que o asteróide remoto Chariklo se encontra rodeado por dois anéis densos e estreitos. Este é o objeto mais pequeno descoberto até agora que apresenta anéis e apenas o quinto corpo no Sistema Solar

http://astropt.org/blog/2014/03/26/primeiro-sistema-de-aneis-descoberto-em-torno-de-um-asteroide/

A segunda foi descoberto o mais distante planeta-anão! E estima-se existir um planeta maior por perto:

http://astropt.org/blog/2014/03/26/...estima-se-existir-um-planeta-maior-por-perto/


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2014 às 02:11)




----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2014 às 23:28)

> Mars alternates between good and bad years for viewing in our sky, and 2014 is a good year! Why? Because Earth will fly between the sun and Mars on April 8, 2014. This month we’re closer to Mars than Earth has come for almost six-and-a-half years. Mars appears brighter and bigger in our sky than it has since December 2007. It’s also in a convenient place for viewing. Watch for Mars in the night sky! Mars looks like a bright red star, although it shines with a steadier light than the twinkling stars. In early April, Mars is rising in the east around the time of sunset. By late April, it’s already up in the east when night falls. It’s up all night! Plus Mars will be near the moon on the night of the total lunar eclipse on April 14-15!
> 
> In fact, circle the nights of April 13-14 and April 14-15 on your calendar. A bright nearly full moon will pair up with the red planet on the night of April 13-14. The next night (April 14-15), as seen from the Americas, the blood-red eclipsed full moon will appear next to blood-red Mars. Follow the links below to learn more about seeing Mars in 2014.



http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essen...n-how-to-see-april-best-time-to-see-brightest


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2014 às 03:53)

Um paraquedista quase foi atingido por um meteorito. 
Anders Helstrup realizava um salto em Hedmark, Noruega, em 2012, quando um meteorito quase o atingiu.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2014 às 13:29)

Topico duplicado já esta em gopro, mas mais uma vez é fake, um objecto que chega a terra a perto de 40 kms nunca irá atingir uma velocidade tão baixa, ou é consumido pelo atrito ou chega a alta velocidade a terra


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2014 às 19:09)

Não entendo de astronomia para dizer se o vídeo é falso ou não, porém lendo algumas coisas sobre o assunto, li que abaixo de +/- 20 mil metros a queda é chamada de "Dark Flight" e um meteoro não produz incandescência.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Abr 2014 às 19:30)

Há duas semanas atrás vi um meteoro na direção de Lisboa/ Montijo que deixou um rasto incandescente, tipo verde e amarelado.
Eram umas 21h30, foi muito fixe


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2014 às 19:31)

so duas coisas acontecem a meteoritos, graças a "deus" são vaporizados ou esplodem bem alto ou chegam ao solo. o space shuttle tinha de fazer uma serie de curvas para chegar a salvo e todos vimos o que pode correr mal mesmo não sendo visivel eles chegam ao solo bem rapido. Vejam o video do que caiu na russia, francamente a mim parece lagardo por alguem que esta em cima fora do alinhamento


----------



## Orion (8 Abr 2014 às 04:00)

> Mars will be exactly opposite the sun in the sky in a rare cosmic alignment set to take place Tuesday (April 8).
> 
> ...



MNM

Melhor altura para se observar Marte.

Para o resto do ano:





Space.com


----------



## camrov8 (8 Abr 2014 às 19:20)

Na verdade marte vai-se aproximar ainda mais devido a mecanica das orbitas da terra e de marte


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Abr 2014 às 21:23)

Camrov8, você estava certo, o vídeo e mesmo falso.
As pedras foram embrulhadas em terra junto com o paraquedas e quando ele abriu, caíram. 

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2014/04/08/skydiving_meteorite_it_was_a_rock.html


----------



## Orion (8 Abr 2014 às 21:41)

Com esta a NASA vai ter que se esmerar 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh-wMjjLuwY"]Unidentified Light Source on Mars - YouTube[/ame]


http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/mars-strange-white-light-curiosity-rover/1/353576.html


----------



## camrov8 (8 Abr 2014 às 21:43)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Camrov8, você estava certo, o vídeo e mesmo falso.
> As pedras foram embrulhadas em terra junto com o paraquedas e quando ele abriu, caíram.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2014/04/08/skydiving_meteorite_it_was_a_rock.html



obrigado, no youtube nunca se sabe já me aconteceu, mas doque sei de meteoritos aquele cair parecia falso como se tivesse sido largado


----------



## Orion (8 Abr 2014 às 22:43)

A explicação da NASA 



> In a blow to UFO enthusiasts, NASA has said that a mysterious bright flash that appeared in photos of Mars taken by the Curiosity rover on April 2 and 3 is probably not a signal from aliens.
> 
> Justin Maki, who is in charge of Curiosity's engineering cameras at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory, says the bright spot is *"either a well-placed flash of reflected sunlight, or light shining through a chink in Curiosity's camera housing," according to NBC News' Alan Boyle.*
> 
> ...



http://www.businessinsider.com/nasa-explains-the-source-of-a-mysterious-bright-light-on-mars-2014-4


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2014 às 03:07)

Emissão direto - Aproximação de Marte

http://events.slooh.com/stadium/mars-opposition


----------



## Teles (18 Abr 2014 às 11:36)

Descoberto novo anel em Saturno!

http://gacarlsagan.blogspot.pt/2013/02/o-anel-colossal-de-saturno.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Abr 2014 às 19:01)

Meteorito em Murmansk (Rússia) - 18/19 de Abril


----------



## camrov8 (19 Abr 2014 às 21:28)

a mania das dashcameras na russia teem trazido verdadeiras perolas


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2014 às 21:21)

Eclipse anular do Sol amanhã de madrugada/manhã. Não obstante a localização remota (Antártida), irá haver emissão do Slooh:

http://events.slooh.com/


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2014 às 17:34)

Stream da Estação Espacial Internacional

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live-iss-stream

Descrição:



> Live video from the International Space Station includes internal views when the crew is on-duty and Earth views at other times. The video is accompanied by audio of conversations between the crew and Mission Control. This video is only available when the space station is in contact with the ground. During "loss of signal" periods, viewers will see a blue screen. Since the station orbits the Earth once every 90 minutes, it experiences a sunrise or a sunset about every 45 minutes. *When the station is in darkness, external camera video may appear black, but can sometimes provide spectacular views of lightning or city lights below.*


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2014 às 00:55)

Neste momento a câmara da ISS está apontada para a Terra e quase a entrar no lado escuro. Melhor altura para se ver as luzes das cidades do espaço 

A ISS neste momento está prestes a passar pela América do Sul

http://www.isstracker.com/


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2014 às 17:01)

> The galaxy known as M87 has a fastball that would be the envy of any baseball pitcher. It has thrown an entire star cluster toward us at more than two million miles per hour. The newly discovered cluster, which astronomers named HVGC-1, is now on a fast journey to nowhere. Its fate: to drift through the void between the galaxies for all time.



http://earthsky.org/space/entire-star-cluster-thrown-out-of-its-galaxy

Um aglomerado estelar que se desloca a 3200000 quilómetros por hora


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Mai 2014 às 02:33)

Meteoro registrado nessa tarde na região de Ontário, Canadá


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2014 às 22:23)

Amanhã de madrugada há chuva de meteoros. 



> Quem gosta de olhar as estrelas deve se programar: hoje à noite, acontece o auge da chuva de meteoros Eta Aquarídeas.
> 
> A expectativa é que a entrada dos objetos na atmosfera gere fachos de luz brilhantes que vão aparentar ter saído da direção da constelação de Aquário.
> 
> ...



http://exame.abril.com.br/tecnologia/noticias/chuva-de-meteoros-hoje-a-noite-sera-visivel-do-brasil

Em inglês:



> The best way to view the meteor shower is to look at the dark sky after midnight. Find a place away from city and street lights. Get a comfy blanket and lie on your back. Then look toward the constellation Aquarius. The best viewing times will be between midnight and the hour or two before dawn with peak rates occurring between 3 to 5 a.m. your local time, according to NASA.
> 
> NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center predicts that skygazers will be able to see *up to 30 meteors per hour in the Northern Hemisphere* and 60 meteors per hour in the Southern Hemisphere.



http://www.businessinsider.com/watch-the-eta-aquarid-meteor-shower-2014-5


Se o tempo não permitir, há emissão Slooh dentro de +- 3:30h

http://events.slooh.com/


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2014 às 03:43)

Lá para o fim do mês poderá haver uma tempestade de meteoritos  1000 por hora.



> Skywatchers have something exciting to look forward to this month — a possible new meteor shower that could send up to *1,000 shooting stars per hour streaking through the sky.*
> 
> *On May 23 and May 24,* Earth should plow through debris shed by Comet 209P/LINEAR, astronomers say. These extraterrestrial particles could give stargazers an incredible show as they burn up in the planet's atmosphere — or the anticipated fireworks may fizzle out.
> 
> "This potential new shower is so new that astronomers aren't sure what to expect," narrator Jane Houston Jones said in a skywatching video released by NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena, Calif., on April 30. "Predictions run from less than 100 meteors per hour up to an unlikely but possible meteor storm as high as 1,000 per hour."



http://www.space.com/25768-new-meteor-shower-comet-linear.html


----------



## camrov8 (6 Mai 2014 às 20:05)

sempre ceptico, mas a acontecer será um espetaculo


----------



## Orion (8 Mai 2014 às 21:15)

Outra visão da Terra (EEI). Melhor que o outro link:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/iss-hdev-payload

Ver descrição no site para mais informação.


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2014 às 15:20)




----------



## Orion (23 Mai 2014 às 14:42)

Faltam 13 horas para a emissão Slooh da "nova" chuva de meteoros:

http://events.slooh.com/


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2014 às 15:03)

Tudo indica que a chuva foi um _flop_ com 5 a 10 meteoritos por hora. Hoje poderá ser melhor:



> As predicted, during the early hours of May 24th Earth passed through a cloud of debris from from Comet 209P/LINEAR. The encounter produced some fine meteors. However, contrary to some forecasts, there was no intense outburst. Meteor rates in many places were no more than 5 or 10 per hour.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



SpaceWeather


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2014 às 18:44)

> A newfound huge asteroid, nicknamed "The Beast," is expected zoom by Earth this weekend, and you can get a sneak preview of the space rock flyby today (June 5).
> 
> The asteroid 2014 HQ124, which is the size of a football stadium, poses no chance of hitting Earth in its flyby on Sunday (June 8), and will pass by at a range of three times the distance between the Earth-moon on Sunday (June 8). It was discovered on April 23 by NASA's Wide-Field Infrared Survey Explorer, a sky-mapping space telescope.



http://www.space.com/26129-beast-as...y-webcast.html?cmpid=514630_20140605_25383466

Vai passar uma besta pela Terra 

Emissão Slooh dentro de 45 minutos:

http://events.slooh.com/


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jun 2014 às 20:51)

Orion disse:


> http://www.space.com/26129-beast-as...y-webcast.html?cmpid=514630_20140605_25383466
> 
> Vai passar uma besta pela Terra
> 
> ...



vai passar hoje


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2014 às 18:52)

O máximo solar já chegou:


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jun 2014 às 20:22)

chegou mas este maximo está a sair fraquinho


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jun 2014 às 22:21)

*NASA alerta para problemas nas telecomunicações e GPS devido a poderosas erupções solares*

Uma terceira erupção solar de «classe X» foi reportada depois das notícias que deram conta das duas primeiras, de intensidade semelhante. A Agência Espacial Norte-Americana (NASA) avisa que poderemos experienciar problemas nas comunicações de alta frequência e nos sistemas de posicionamento global (GPS) esta semana.

A terceira erupção solar foi registada num espaço de dois dias, de acordo com a NASA. Estas erupções são geralmente de curta duração mas uma intensidade que se faz sentir a milhões de quilómetros de distância.

Os cientistas disseram que a primeira erupção solar de intensidade significativa (esta semana) foi nas primeiras horas de terça-feira. O fenómeno foi captado pelas câmaras da NASA que monitorizam o sol 24 horas por dia.

Essa primeira erupção era de nível «X2.2», mais do dobro da intensidade de uma erupção de classe «X1». Cerca de uma hora mais tarde, registou-se uma erupção de nível «X1.5», e na quarta-feira assistiu-se a uma de classe «X1.0».

A NASA disse que está a fazer testes para apurar o impacto destes fenómenos na Terra. Entretanto, mais «acidentes» são esperados.

«Há uma hipótese de ocorrerem mais erupções solares nos próximos dias», considerou Katy Galimberti no âmbito do «AccuWeather». Conforme o sol faz a rotação, as radiações emitidas pelas erupções solares poderão viajar num caminho mais directo para o nosso planeta, explicou.

A radiação pode interferir com as comunicações de telemóveis, GPS e Rádio, provocando interrupções nos serviços.

O site Space.com aponta que a mais recente erupção solar, na quarta-feira, foi a oitava documentada este ano entre as erupções de classe «X».

Até a poderosa erupção de terça-feira, de classe «X2.2», foi «fraquinha» se compararmos com a de Fevereiro, de nível «X4.9» (!).[/B]

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=708566


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2014 às 00:20)

Guia rápido do céu noturno 







http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap140609.html








http://www.cosmonoticias.org/como-identificar-esa-luz-en-el-cielo/


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jun 2014 às 18:48)

http://io9.com/heres-what-our-space-junk-looks-like-after-its-crashed-1596339327
pequena amostra de lixo bem caro


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2014 às 14:49)

As próximas 3 Luas Cheias (Julho - a de hoje -, Agosto, Setembro) serão "Super":



> If you thought one supermoon was bright, how about three….? The full Moons of summer 2014—July 12th, August 10th, and Sept. 9th--will all be supermoons.
> 
> The scientific term for the phenomenon is "perigee moon." Full Moons vary in size because of the oval shape of the Moon's orbit. The Moon follows an elliptical path around Earth with one side ("perigee") about 50,000 km closer than the other ("apogee").  Full Moons that occur on the perigee side of the Moon's orbit seem extra big and bright.
> 
> ...



http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2014/10jul_supermoons/


----------



## CptRena (12 Jul 2014 às 22:14)

Hoje é noite de superlua


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2014 às 17:46)

As Perseidas deste ano deverão ser uma desilusão:



> In the Northern Hemisphere, the annual August Perseid meteor shower probably ranks as the all-time favorite meteor shower of the year. This major shower takes place during the lazy, hazy days of summer, when many families are on vacation. And what could be more luxurious than taking a siesta in the heat of the day and watching this summertime classic in the relative coolness of night?
> 
> *No matter where you live worldwide, the 2014 Perseid meteor shower will probably peak on the mornings of August 11, 12 and 13.* On a dark, moonless night, you can often see 50 or more meteors per hour from northerly latitudes, and from southerly latitudes in the Southern Hemisphere, perhaps about one-third that many meteors. *Unfortunately, in 2014, full moon comes on August 10. And not just any full moon, but the closest supermoon of this year.*
> 
> Thus, on the Perseids’ peak mornings, a big and bright waning gibbous moon will obscure all but the brightest meteors. But all is not lost! It just means you need to start observing before the shower’s peak this year. Follow the links below to learn more.



http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/everything-you-need-to-know-perseid-meteor-shower

A maior lua cheia do ano é a 'vilã'.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Ago 2014 às 21:05)

Como é que devo observar as perseidas, qual a melhor direção? Já li que tenho que olhar para a constelação Perseu (nunca encontrei esta constelação no céu), mas no ano passado consegui observar mais de 30 meteoros nas Perseidas virado para sul numa praia algarvia. Espero avistar alguns este ano apesar da proximidade à super-lua.


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2014 às 21:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Como é que devo observar as perseidas, qual a melhor direção? Já li que tenho que olhar para a constelação Perseu (nunca encontrei esta constelação no céu), mas no ano passado consegui observar mais de 30 meteoros nas Perseidas virado para sul numa praia algarvia. Espero avistar alguns este ano apesar da proximidade à super-lua.



Norte-Nordeste. Se bem que pode aparecer em qualquer ponto do céu.

Tenta com a ajuda deste site:

http://astropt.org/blog/2013/08/05/perseidas-2013/

Se não for suficiente, avisa. Mais ajuda virá a caminho.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Ago 2014 às 21:30)

Deixo aqui o ''Recorded Live '' da NASA (Marshall Space Flight Center) , na sua transmissão da chuva de meteoros Delta Aquarideas 2014: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/50702619

 Ao longo das três horas de transmissão da NASA consegui avistar 10 meteoros, deixo aqui também o tempo aproximado no video dos meteoros que foram aparecendo:
1º - 1h: 10m: 15s;                                                                                                                                                                          

2º - 1h: 12m: 23s;
3º - 1h: 15m: 24s;
4º - 1h: 58m: 49s;
5º - 2h: 02m: 17s;
6º - 2h: 12m: 55s;
7º - 2h: 19m: 58s;

8º - 2h: 31m: 48s;                                                                                                                                         

9º - 2h: 52m: 05s;
10º - 2h: 55m: 56s;​


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2014 às 21:41)

Se quiseres que as tuas observações sejam 'úteis' a NASA tem uma aplicação:

Referência (notícia de 2012):



> It's only natural, while you're watching a meteor shower like the Perseids, to count the number of shooting stars you see.  It turns out those numbers in your head are valuable.  NASA wants them.  Meteor tallies gathered by amateur sky watchers can be used by NASA's Meteoroid Environment Office to study and model the Perseid debris stream.
> 
> "We've developed an app for Android and iPhones to help amateur sky watchers count meteors in a scientific way and report the results to us," says Cooke. "It's called the 'Meteor Counter' and it's available for free in the Android Marketplace and Apple's App Store."



http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2012/10aug_perseids/

Sites:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meteor-counter/id466896415?mt=8

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.meteorcounter.MeteorCounter


----------



## camrov8 (3 Ago 2014 às 00:45)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Como é que devo observar as perseidas, qual a melhor direção? Já li que tenho que olhar para a constelação Perseu (nunca encontrei esta constelação no céu), mas no ano passado consegui observar mais de 30 meteoros nas Perseidas virado para sul numa praia algarvia. Espero avistar alguns este ano apesar da proximidade à super-lua.



este ano não deves ter muita sorte mas um sitio escuro, paciência e esperar para as 2 ou 3 da manha ajuda


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Ago 2014 às 21:21)

camrov8 disse:


> este ano não deves ter muita sorte mas um sitio escuro, paciência e esperar para as 2 ou 3 da manha ajuda



Pois para além da Lua, oxalá que a chuva ou as nuvens não se juntem à festa, pelo que vejo no GFS parece que há uma frente fria de fraca atividade a atravessar o território nacional, será que ainda se compõe a situação?

Espero que a NASA faça transmissão em direto da chuva de estrelas Perseidas, a última tranmissão no slooh (Delta Aquarideas) teve vários problemas na qualidade de imagem, as imagens da NASA foram mais nítidas.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Ago 2014 às 22:17)

este ano é tudo para estragar as sondagens por radar e as observações mostram pouca actividade e ainda por cima super lua cheia que estará no céu a noite toda, mesmo sem chuva ou nuvens será dificil


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Ago 2014 às 23:22)

Orion disse:


> Norte-Nordeste. Se bem que pode aparecer em qualquer ponto do céu.
> 
> Tenta com a ajuda deste site:
> 
> ...



Eu consigo identificar ao início da noite a Cassiopeia e a Ursa Maior, a Ursa Menor só de madrugada, mas não consigo ver ainda a Perseu.


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2014 às 00:05)

Na vida real (cassiopeia em cima, perseu em baixo - encoberto pelas árvores):






Já olhas para Perseu. Esta constelação vem logo "abaixo" da Cassiopeia:






Regra simples para encontrares Perseu:










Novamente, se não for suficiente avisa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Ago 2014 às 23:04)

A NASA vai fazer a transmissão das Perseidas no Marshall Space Flight Center, Alabama, na noite de 12 para 13. http://www.nasa.gov/watchtheskies/perseids-2014.html#.U-FSNvldWwU

Mas fiquei a pensar, o pico das Perseidas não é na madrugada de dia 12?


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Ago 2014 às 23:07)

Colega Orion, desde já lhe agradeço a ajuda na tentativa de identificação da constelação Perseu, mas depois de me dizer que se localizava abaixo da Cassiopeia apercebi-me logo que não conseguiria ver Perseu de minha casa, tenho que tentar ver de outro local.


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2014 às 23:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Colega Orion, desde já lhe agradeço a ajuda na tentativa de identificação da constelação Perseu, mas depois de me dizer que se localizava abaixo da Cassiopeia apercebi-me logo que não conseguiria ver Perseu de minha casa, tenho que tentar ver de outro local.



Não sei a localização da sua casa mas se vê Cassiopeia deve ver Perseu. Nem que seja durante a madrugada (pouco tempo antes do amanhecer).


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2014 às 23:24)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A NASA vai fazer a transmissão das Perseidas no Marshall Space Flight Center, Alabama, na noite de 12 para 13. http://www.nasa.gov/watchtheskies/perseids-2014.html#.U-FSNvldWwU
> 
> Mas fiquei a pensar, o pico das Perseidas não é na madrugada de dia 12?



A Nasa este ano antecipou o dia até:



> On August 10, 2014, just as the Perseids are set to peak, the Moon will become full. Moreover, it will become full just as it reaches the place in its orbit (perigee) that is closest to Earth.  The perigee full Moon of August 10th –also known as a supermoon– will be as much as 14% closer and 30% brighter than other full Moons of the year.



http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2014/28jul_perseids2014/

Acrescento que não precisa de olhar para a constelação em si para apreciar a chuva. Olhando para Cassiopeia está a olhar para a zona aparente de onde vêm. Claro que outras zonas com mais visibilidade só acrescentam qualidade e quantidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Ago 2014 às 23:59)

Orion disse:


> Não sei a localização da sua casa mas se vê Cassiopeia deve ver Perseu. Nem que seja durante a madrugada (pouco tempo antes do amanhecer).



Mas já agora que ando nisto das constelações, qual é o formato da Perseu neste mês? Eu sei que as constelações apresentam diferentes posições com o decorrer dos meses.


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2014 às 00:53)

O formato da constelação Perseu em si não muda. Pode é ser mais ou menos difícil identificar à medida que 'gira' em volta do pólo. Usando o exemplo da cassiopeia, ela, dependendo da sua localização, tanto pode parecer um 'M' esticado ou um 'W'. 

Claro que há umas mais fáceis de serem identificadas do que outras.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Ago 2014 às 19:00)

As constelações são imutáveis no tempo de vida humano, o que muda é a posição no céu graças a translação da terra


----------



## CptRena (8 Ago 2014 às 22:01)

Se calhar o Mr. Neves vai dormir antes de Perseus aparecer no horizonte. É normal então que não veja 

Vai ao Caramulinho que vês e aprendes. Vai lá estar a malta aqui do FISUA,  são aquelas actividades da Ciência Viva no Verão, com telescópios e tudo. 

Desde que a meteo ajude com o céu limpinho e sem vento.

12 de Agosto | Tondela - Caramulinho

 http://fisua.pt.vu/
 http://www.cienciaviva.pt/veraocv/2014/


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Ago 2014 às 22:49)

CptRena disse:


> Se calhar o Mr. Neves vai dormir antes de Perseus aparecer no horizonte. É normal então que não veja
> 
> Vai ao Caramulinho que vês e aprendes. Vai lá estar a malta aqui do FISUA,  são aquelas actividades da Ciência Viva no Verão, com telescópios e tudo.
> 
> ...




Desconhecia tais atividades, e até que não calhava mal, as perseidas ainda caiem na madrugada de 13. Quanto tempo duram estas sessões? 


Mas então a partir de que horas é que a constelação Perseu é visível? Eu penso que o meu problema é o excesso de luz urbana.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2014 às 23:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Desconhecia tais atividades, e até que não calhava mal, as perseidas ainda caiem na madrugada de 13. Quanto tempo duram estas sessões?
> 
> 
> Mas então a partir de que horas é que a constelação Perseu é visível? Eu penso que o meu problema é o excesso de luz urbana.



Penso que não é algo imperioso olhar para a constelação Perseu. É preferível um céu escuro e ver poucos meteoritos do que olhar para Perseu e não ver nenhum por causa do excesso de luz urbana. Aliás, a lua cheia impedirá qualquer observação de perseidas, se a pessoa estiver direcionada para Sul. 

A constelação Perseu é melhor visível a partir das 2 horas da madrugada, altura em que estará bem alta no céu (claro que quanto mais tarde for mais alta estará).


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2014 às 23:33)

Porque aliás, já fui felizardo o suficiente para ver uma chuva de meteoros (as Perseidas no caso), num céu semelhante a este (abaixo). E asseguro-te que procurar a constelação é difícil:






Mas respondendo à tua dúvida. Perseu tem esta forma (de lado). Claro que a luz urbana elimina a maioria das estrelas menos brilhantes:





Perseu será visível nesta posição por volta das 3/4 da manhã (alto no céu).

E como já mencionei encontra-se perto de Cassiopeia:





Concluo que nem sempre mais informação é melhor. Também não quero sobrecarregar e criar confusão. Só que pela net é muito complicado explicar.


----------



## Teles (9 Ago 2014 às 00:21)

Uma dica rápida , depois da meia noite vira-se para norte e fica á direita da estrela polar mais para leste logo a seguir uma constelação que forma unindo as estrelas um W  e fica aí perto não tem de se olhar mesmo para  Perseu porque elas parecem de vir de todo o lado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Ago 2014 às 04:19)

Colega Orion agradeço-lhe todas as dicas e toda a ajuda que me tem dado, e quero também pedir-lhe desculpa se estou a ser chato consigo.  tentei desenhar a constelação Perseu numa das suas imagens no paint. Contudo, terei traçado bem a constelação?


----------



## CptRena (9 Ago 2014 às 13:24)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Desconhecia tais atividades, e até que não calhava mal, as perseidas ainda caiem na madrugada de 13. Quanto tempo duram estas sessões?
> 
> 
> Mas então a partir de que horas é que a constelação Perseu é visível? Eu penso que o meu problema é o excesso de luz urbana.




Começam por volta das 22 e estendem-se até às 2 e tal, 3h da madrugada. Mas a data de fim nem é indicada pois não é certa.

 http://www.cienciaviva.pt/veraocv/comum/2014/actividadeshoje.asp?accao=showaccao&id_accao=4266


Instale e configure para a sua localização o Stellarium, para assim identificar quase tudo o que vê no céu, incluindo Perseus e outras constelações.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Ago 2014 às 14:56)

para alem da comunidade de astrónomos amadores da zona que todo o ano e o tempo ajude fazem observações


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2014 às 20:39)

Quem desejar, pode partilhar as suas observações das Perseidas (sem ser na NASA):

http://www.imo.net/visual/report

Até agora, poucas ainda foram vistas:



> The Perseid meteor shower is underway as Earth moves into the debris stream of parent comet Swift-Tuttle. According to the International Meteor Organization, the constellation Perseus is now spitting out meteors at a rate of about 20 per hour. In a normal year, those rates would increase 4- or 5-fold as the shower reaches its peak on August 12-13. But this is no normal year. In 2014, the glare of a supermoon will interfere with Perseid visibility, capping visible meteor rates at no more than ~30 per hour.



http://www.spaceweather.com/

Se bem que há poucos observadores:



> Data has been received from 68 observers in 23 countries. Thank you for your efforts!



http://www.imo.net/live/perseids2014/


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2014 às 21:28)

Teles disse:


> Uma dica rápida , depois da meia noite vira-se para norte e fica á direita da estrela polar mais para leste logo a seguir uma constelação que forma unindo as estrelas um W  e fica aí perto não tem de se olhar mesmo para  Perseu porque elas parecem de vir de todo o lado!



Essa constelação em forma de W é a Cassiopeia, Perseus é um pouco a baixo!


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Ago 2014 às 16:51)

Parece que para além da Lua as nuvens se vão juntar à festa aqui no interior norte centro. O GFS coloca mais uma superfície frontal fria em direção cá ao continente, parece que só o sul escapa. Por esta ordem de ideias nem Perseidas nem Super-Lua, o dia aqui está contaminado de nuvens.


----------



## CptRena (10 Ago 2014 às 20:23)

Superlua a aparecer no horizonte 

Malta com DLSRs e teleobjectivas, toca a tirar fotos 


Imagens Live:


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2014 às 21:20)

Tiradas à pouco  :


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Ago 2014 às 21:36)

Sei que não tem grande qualidade, nem sei se consigo fotografar melhor. A minha máquina é uma Canon Power Shot SX 40 HS, ainda é fraquinha.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Ago 2014 às 21:47)

visualmente penso que será difícil ver a diferença, mas para quem gosta do astro irmão o melhor e observar quando nasce , pelo efeito optico


----------



## CptRena (10 Ago 2014 às 21:48)

Boas fotos 

Aqui não consegui ver no momento melhor, que é o nascer. Ainda não a consegui ver mesmo. Está tudo nublado. Talvez daqui a pouco ela espreite, mas já não dará aquele efeito do horizonte que a mete do dobro do tamanho na nossa mente


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2014 às 21:51)

por aqui está nublado, só vejo o luar por detrás das nuvens


----------



## camrov8 (10 Ago 2014 às 21:57)

não fiquem tristes amanha ainda vale a pena espreitar


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Ago 2014 às 22:15)

Agora saiu melhor


----------



## jonhfx (10 Ago 2014 às 23:01)

Por aqui, foi assim:


----------



## adiabático (10 Ago 2014 às 23:27)

O melhor que tirei da minha velhinha Fuji (S7000 - not DSLR) com 11 anos:


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Ago 2014 às 00:06)

Não foi tirada com uma super máquina/zoom  ( apesar de ter uma com quase estas caracteristicas ), mas pronto, foi o melhor que consegui com o velho e simples télélé de 5 mpx, se soubesse ainda tinha levado a compacta que ainda tem um pequeno zoom, na bolsa que levo para a caminhada, mas fica o essencial.











( as imagens foram cortadas do tamanho original )


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2014 às 19:24)

Bons registos pessoal!


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2014 às 21:25)

sabem a que horas é melhor para ver a chuva de meteoros?


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2014 às 21:59)

Vi agora um meteorito bem grande de cor azulada. Rasgou o céu nas direcções de NORTE para SUL.


----------



## Teles (11 Ago 2014 às 22:00)

Ora aqui está uma imagem que mostra na perfeição onde se verão os meteoros!


----------



## CptRena (12 Ago 2014 às 00:22)

AndréFrade disse:


> Vi agora um meteorito bem grande de cor azulada. Rasgou o céu nas direcções de NORTE para SUL.



Meteorito não, meteoro. Se fosse meteorito tinha que ter caído aí, o que não deve ter acontecido. 

Já vi um, talvez 2 no espaço de aproximadamente 10min. Mas tenho alguma poluição luminosa da iluminação pública, mais a lua a brilhar no céu.

Para além disso, está uma coruja-das-torres ali poisada nos fios eléctricos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Ago 2014 às 01:00)

Por aqui levo a contagem em 5 meteoros a olhar para norte e nordeste, nestes cinco inclui-se uma fireball, foi um meteoro muito laranja e muito luminoso.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Ago 2014 às 02:18)

Estão a cair a um ritmo um pouco lento, já vi 11 e também já consegui ver a constelação perseu.


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2014 às 21:45)

Até 18 de Agosto (sendo este o melhor dia), olhando para este antes do nascer do sol será visível uma aproximação entre Júpiter e Vénus:



> Wow! The sky’s brightest and second-brightest planets – Venus and Jupiter – are teaming up to give the closest planet-planet conjunction of 2014. Simply look eastward an hour or more before sunrise, starting somewhat before mid-August, to witness these two dazzlingly-bright beacons beaming close together in the eastern sky. *They’ll be closest around August 18.* Then these two brilliant worlds will only be about 1/5 degree apart (the diameter of the moon spans 1/2 degree). Watch for them! *It’ll be the only Venus/ Jupiter conjunction until July 1, 2015. And it’ll be the closest Venus/ Jupiter conjunction until August 27, 2016.*



http://earthsky.org/tonight/get-ready-for-the-great-venus-and-jupiter-conjunction

Ou veem agora ou têm de esperar até 2016 para verem uma aproximação semelhante.


----------



## Teles (31 Ago 2014 às 20:37)

Hoje é um excelente dia para fotografar a Lua junta de Saturno!


----------



## Teles (31 Ago 2014 às 23:06)

Deixo aqui a conjunção da Lua com o planeta Saturno em cima , foto tirada em plena luz do dia e outra durante a noite , desculpem a pouca qualidade da imagem!


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 14:18)

Teles disse:


> Deixo aqui a conjunção da Lua com o planeta Saturno em cima , foto tirada em plena luz do dia e outra durante a noite , desculpem a pouca qualidade da imagem!



Não está nada pouca qualidade, ficaram boas! Na de noite até se percebe os anéis. Eu não consegui melhor, pelas onze da noite a Lua já tinha andado um bocado:





Nesta vê-se a Lua a "dissolver-se" na camada de neblina sobre o oceano, poucos minutos antes de se pôr:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2014 às 04:02)

Um meteorito caiu na Nicarágua abrindo uma cratera de cerca de 10 metros. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY2-sQjXPBY"]Meteorito cae sobre Nicaragua (Managua) y causa una explosiÃ³n 07/09/2014 - YouTube[/ame]



Um meteorito também foi visto hoje na região da Catalunha, Espanha.


----------



## FRibeiro (11 Set 2014 às 21:57)

ALERTE INFO: Une puissante éruption solaire a eu lieu hier soir et se dirige tout droit vers la Terre. Son arrivée est prévue pour demain matin. Cette tempête est suffisamment puissante pour pertuber les transmissions radio, les satellites et les GPS. L'avantage ? De magnifiques aurores boréales seront à observer !!

_facebook_: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Météorologie-International/251685403690?fref=nf


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Set 2014 às 02:45)

Que cena ... 

Esperemos que esta erupção solar não nos afecte assim muito ...


----------



## rubenpires93 (12 Set 2014 às 05:31)

2 Explosões solares provocadas pela erupção solar Sunspot AR2158 devem atingir Terra entre hoje e amanhã (13). Esperam-se também Auroras Bureais a latitudes médias.

Mapa Aurora:


----------



## Zé Carapau (12 Set 2014 às 21:27)

Recebi informação de que poderá ser visível durante esta madrugada auroras boreais em Portugal continental,  os sites relacionados encontram se todos em baixo.
Por isso olhem para norte, de preferência com o horizonte escuro


----------



## CptRena (12 Set 2014 às 21:37)

Já estamos a levar com o CME. Tempestade geomagnética moderada (G2)

http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/SWN/


----------



## Zé Carapau (13 Set 2014 às 00:27)

Neste momento está em G3 e a aumentar, será que é desta que irei ver uma aurora em Lisboa


----------



## Zé Carapau (13 Set 2014 às 00:34)

Cada vez mais a Sul


----------



## Zé Carapau (13 Set 2014 às 00:59)

Cada vez mais intensa e também mais a sul


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Set 2014 às 01:09)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Cada vez mais intensa e também mais a sul



Não acredito!
Já agora podes deixar o site nativo dessa imagem?


----------



## Zé Carapau (13 Set 2014 às 01:12)

E este o link
http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/ovation/index.html


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2014 às 14:01)

No próximo dia 8 de Outubro ocorrerá um eclipse total da Lua. Infelizmente, o mesmo não será visível do território português.






http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/OH/OHfigures/OH2014-Fig03.pdf

Em termos de horário, o eclipse total começa às 11:27, hora de Lisboa. Já o penumbral tem o seu início às 9:17, hora de Lisboa.

Emissão em direto do evento:

- Portal Slooh

- W_ebcast_ da NASA


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2014 às 14:49)

http://observador.pt/2014/10/03/marte-jupiter-e-uma-chuva-de-estrelas-em-outubro/


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2014 às 14:23)

Fotos do eclipse de hoje:

http://www.space.com/27380-blood-moon-eclipse-photos-october-2014.html

http://www.spaceweathergallery.com/eclipse_gallery.html

http://earthsky.org/todays-image/see-it-best-photos-of-october-8-total-lunar-eclipse


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2014 às 20:51)

Com o _Halloween_ quase aí, imagens como estas são comuns:





Quem diria que o Sol faria algo semelhante?





WC

Eclipse lunar da semana passada visto de Mercúrio:






EarthSky


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2014 às 16:45)

Próximas emissões Slooh:

*Comet Siding Springs Flyby of Mars, October 19th*
Two special shows:
Show #1 - Close Call - Comet Siding Spring Zips by Mars
11:15 AM PDT / 2:15 PM EDT / 18:15 UTC

Show #2 - Comet Siding Springs - the Outcome
5:30 PM PDT / 8:30 PM EDT / 00:30 UTC (10/20)




*Orionid Meteor Shower, October 21st*
Over six hours of coverage beginning at 5 PM PDT / 8 PM EDT / 00 UTC (10/22)


*Partial Solar Eclipse, October 23rd*
Live feeds from North America starting around 2 PM PDT / 5 PM EDT / 21 UTC

Hora de Lisboa = UTC +1 (só com a mudança da hora no dia 26 é que a hora de Lisboa = UTC)


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2014 às 12:35)

Que brutalidade.


----------



## Teles (22 Out 2014 às 17:45)

Uma foto tirada hoje cedo da Lua em apenas 2% da sua magnitude:


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2014 às 22:59)

Amanhã haverá um eclipse parcial no continente norte-americano.

Haverá emissão Slooh amanhã a partir das 22 horas (hora de Portugal continental). Se o link levar à página principal (http://events.slooh.com/ - que por vezes não faz referência aos eventos em curso) clicar no topo da página onde diz _Celestial Events_. Na página subsequente (http://live.slooh.com/), à direita, aparecerá uma caixa vermelha a indicar _Watch Live Now _(clicar aí).


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2014 às 01:45)

Uma entre muitas:





Mais em:

Space.com

Spaceweather.com


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2014 às 22:00)

Inicio de quarto crescente:


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 23:55)

Teles disse:


> Inicio de quarto crescente:



 boa! Eu estava precisamente a editar uma, mas esta está um "luxo", já não vale a pena pôr a minha . Havia um véu de cirrus mas ainda vou ver se arranjo uma a ver-se o disco completo.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2014 às 21:12)

Às 22:45 hora de Lisboa haverá um lançamento de um foguetão espacial de carga:



> A commercial supply ship bound for the International Space Station is ready to launch from the Eastern Shore of Virginia tonight (Oct. 27), and you can watch it live. If you live on the U.S. East Coast, you might even catch a glimpse of the rocket with your own eyes.
> 
> Packed with 5,000 lbs. (2,267 kilograms) of science experiments, astronaut clothes, food, tools and replacement parts, Orbital Sciences' unmanned Cygnus capsule is scheduled to blast off atop an Antares rocket at 6:45 p.m. EDT (2245 GMT). The launch from NASA's Wallops Flight Facility will mark the start of Orbital Sciences' third of eight delivery missions to the station under a $1.9 billion contract with NASA.



Space.com

Emissão em direto:

http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv

(Hora corrigida)


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2014 às 22:38)

8 minutos para o lançamento.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2014 às 22:47)

Lançamento cancelado. Devido a um barco presente no plano de voo da nave. Provavelmente será amanhã.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2014 às 22:54)

Lançamento deverá ser amanhã 6:19 Eastern Time  22:19 Hora de Lisboa

(Hora corrigida)

Ainda carece de confirmação oficial e pode ser alterado.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2014 às 23:15)

Autoridades oficiais:

A próxima janela de lançamento deverá ser amanhã às 6:22:38 p.m. Eastern Time  22:22:38 Hora de Lisboa. O acompanhamento da NASA começará uma hora antes.


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2014 às 10:24)

*NASA CONFIRMA 6 DIAS DE ESCURIDÃO COMPLETA*

*



*

27 OUTUBRO, 2014

NASA confirmou que a Terra experimentará 6 dias de escuridão quase completa e vai acontecer entre 16 a 22 de Dezembro. O mundo continuará, durante estes três dias, sem luz solar, devido a uma tempestade, que fará com que poeira e detritos espaciais tornarem-se abundantes ao ponto de bloquear 90% da luz solar.

O chefe da NASA, Charles Bolden, que fez o anúncio, pediu a todos que mantenham a calma. Este será o produto de uma tempestade solar, a maior dos últimos 250 anos, por um período total de 216 horas.

Apesar dos seis dias de escuridão que virão em breve, os funcionários dizem que a Terra não vai sofrer grandes probemas, uma vez que seis dias de escuridão estão longe de ser o suficiente para causar grandes danos a qualquer coisa.



Fonte: http://noticias.mmo.co.mz/2014/10/nasa-confirma-6-dias-de-escuridao-completa.html#ixzz3HQxrA74X


----------



## PauloSR (28 Out 2014 às 10:26)

De facto, essa noticia já circula duma maneira rídicula pelas redes sociais... Todos os anos a terra vai ficar 3 dias em escuridão... Este ano afinal são 6!

Podemos concluir que de facto, as redes sociais são férteis para a divulgação de completos disparates!


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2014 às 10:31)

PauloSR disse:


> De facto, essa noticia já circula duma maneira rídicula pelas redes sociais... Todos os anos a terra vai ficar 3 dias em escuridão... Este ano afinal são 6!
> 
> Podemos concluir que de facto, as redes sociais são férteis para a divulgação de completos disparates!



Realmente acho estranho, 90 % da luz solar bloqueada durante 6 dias.. 

Vem aí o "apocalipse" 

E depois a notícia diz isto:

*Apesar dos seis dias de escuridão que virão em breve, os funcionários dizem que a Terra não vai sofrer grandes probemas, uma vez que seis dias de escuridão estão longe de ser o suficiente para causar grandes danos a qualquer coisa...*

Caramba, com 6 dias de escuridão não ocorreriam problemas na Terra? O consumo energético iria disparar certamente..

Estranha notícia..


----------



## PauloSR (28 Out 2014 às 10:37)

Snifa disse:


> Estranha notícia..



Pois snifa, quem lançou a primeira noticia foi Huzlers.com! Como eles dizem "Huzzlers is a combination of real shocking news and satirical entertainment to keep its visitors in a state of disbelief.”
As redes sociais encarregam-se de fazer o resto


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2014 às 11:08)

Só não percebo é como meios de comunicação social ainda fazem "publicidade" publicando notícias destas nos seus sites/facebook


----------



## PauloSR (28 Out 2014 às 11:10)

Hazores disse:


> Só não percebo é como meios de comunicação social ainda fazem "publicidade" publicando notícias destas nos seus sites/facebook



Nenhum meio de comunicação promoveu esta noticia, só blogues e sites de curiosidades que vivem de page views!


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2014 às 11:12)

A rádio comercial publicou esta notícia do seu facebook, é o suficiente para pessoas mais distraídas acreditarem


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2014 às 11:15)

PauloSR disse:


> Pois snifa, quem lançou a primeira noticia foi Huzlers.com! Como eles dizem "Huzzlers is a combination of real shocking news and satirical entertainment to keep its visitors in a state of disbelief.”
> As redes sociais encarregam-se de fazer o resto



Exacto, aliás a minha intenção ao publicar esta notícia aqui também é a de pelo menos tentar esclarecer/alertar  os membros, mas sobertudo os  visitantes do Forum,  pois trata-se de uma notícia sem pés nem cabeça...


----------



## PauloSR (28 Out 2014 às 11:16)

Hazores disse:


> A rádio comercial publicou esta notícia do seu facebook, é o suficiente para pessoas mais distraídas acreditarem



Desconhecia tal facto... Assim sendo, é rídiculo darem azo a isto!


----------



## Zapiao (28 Out 2014 às 15:19)

Quando vier no CM vai ser histeria total


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2014 às 18:50)

a nasa ja fez questão de negar tal  noticia , que usa pseudociencia, tirando os locais habituais a norte do circulo polar artico nada vai acontecer, é so para distrair já que 2012 foi um flop tiveram de se lembrar de outra


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2014 às 21:50)

32 minutos para o lançamento:

http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2014 às 22:14)

será que o vento deixa? Só uma coisa porque motivo começaram a lançar tão a norte? sei algumas coisas sobre lançamentos mas sempre pensei que fossem mais baratos perto do equador


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2014 às 22:23)

kaboom


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2014 às 22:25)

já foste trabalhinho para os bombeiros


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2014 às 22:27)

Bom, infelizmente foi-se à vida a nave (haja dinheiro). Quem sabe se ontem não teria lançado? Fica a imagem:





Danos significativos estão a ser comunicados (sem surpresa nenhuma).


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2014 às 22:29)

Tinha começado a ver há uns segundos por causa do link do Orion, e pum. Caramba, caiu mesmo em cima da plataforma.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2014 às 22:30)

foram os motores pelo que vi, faúlhas antes de ir a vida, tão o waloop´s não deve ver outro lançamento tão cedo


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Out 2014 às 22:30)

tem o video?


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2014 às 22:32)

celia salta disse:


> tem o video?



Não. Fiz print do ecrã mal vi que a coisa ia rebentar 

Dentro de pouco tempo deverá aparecer na net/notícias.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2014 às 22:33)

não, más não deve tardar no youtube, vi umas cenas tipo faulhas das cascas de pinheiro a sair do motor e depois foi-se, o inicio tambem me pareceu mal , ja vi muitos


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2014 às 22:39)

ja da na sky news


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2014 às 22:40)




----------



## Orion (28 Out 2014 às 22:48)

Agora é esperar pelo próximo lançamento. A ISS precisa de mantimentos.


----------



## Zapiao (28 Out 2014 às 22:51)

Orion disse:


> Bom, infelizmente foi-se à vida a nave (haja dinheiro).


Que tipo de nave era ?


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2014 às 22:51)

eles têm sempre uma reserva, ja ouvi no live que a iss ja esta em contingência, o antares é privado não é da nasa, é produzido na ukrania, do que li o castor (motor) tem uma tecnologia pouco testada e usada


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2014 às 22:53)

Que rombo no orçamento da empresa privada responsável pelo foguete (hoje seria o 4º voo). Já de vez fica um infográfico:







Mais aqui.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2014 às 23:00)

o seguro paga, por isso usa-se a soyus quando vai tripulação pois apesar de velhinha é muito segura


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2014 às 23:08)

amanhã vai ser enviada uma soyus, por isso não há crise


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2014 às 00:05)

Num outro assunto, o único telescópio dedicado à procura de cometas no Hemisfério Sul fechou por falta de financiamento:



> The Earth has been left with a huge blind spot for potentially devastating comet strikes after the only dedicated comet-spotting program in the southern hemisphere lost its funding, leading astronomers have warned.
> 
> The program, which discovered the Siding Spring comet that narrowly missed Mars on Sunday, was shut down last year after losing funding.
> 
> ...



Guardian


Isto é só o início. Com a dívida dos EUA a atingir os 18 biliões de dólares, muitos mais cortes virão (projetos próprios e parcerias). O avanço científico levavá muitos anos (décadas?) a recuperar (tendo em conta que os restantes países não investem tanto). Só no programa espacial os EUA investem 40 mil milhões/ano (mais que os restantes países juntos).

Por outro lado é uma bela ideia para a reforma. Procurar cometas todas as noites no pouco habitado hemisfério Sul. Lá tudo é ao contrário (Sol nasce a este e põe-se a oeste).


----------



## Paelagius (29 Out 2014 às 00:08)

Foguetão Antares explode após lançamento

http://www.publico.pt/mundo/noticia...presa-orbital-explode-apos-lancamento-1674463


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2014 às 00:10)

Ainda em relação ao observatório, o mais triste de tudo é que o orçamento anual é de... 110 000 dólares australianos...



> The telescope is provided by the Australian National University (ANU), but not its annual $110,000 operating costs which have been provided by NASA through the University of Arizona.



ABC

Por fim, uma exploração de gás natural inevitavelmente determinará o fim do observatório (mesmo que houvesse financiamento):



> Siding Spring, Australia’s premier observatory, could be forced to shut down due to light pollution from a series of planned coal seam gas developments in the area, astronomers have warned.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Guardian


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2014 às 01:09)

Lançamento da Soyuz será às 07:09:42, hora de Lisboa (de dia logo menos vistoso):



> Continuing a busy week of comings and goings at the International Space Station, a Russian Progress supply ship is set for liftoff Wednesday from Kazakhstan with nearly 5,200 pounds of food, fuel and supplies for the six-person crew on the International Space Station.
> 
> Launch from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan is set for 3:09:42 a.m. EDT (*0709:42 GMT*) Wednesday, or 1:09 p.m. local time at the Central Asia spaceport.
> 
> The liftoff from Kazakhstan will kick off a six-hour rendezvous with the international research complex, with docking to the station’s Pirs module at 9:09 a.m. EDT (1309 GMT)



SpaceFlight

Pelo que descobri, penso que será transmitido aqui (provavelmente também será transmitido no canal Nasa):

http://www.tsenki.com/en/broadcast/


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2014 às 01:13)

Também haverá o lançamento de um Atlas-5:



> An Atlas 5 rocket has been rolled out to its launch pad at Cape Canaveral for blastoff Wednesday to deploy a replacement satellite to strengthen the Global Positioning System for U.S. military forces and the worldwide economy.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



SpaceFlight

O lançamento será às 5:21, hora de Lisboa e, assumo eu, será transmitido no canal da NASA:

http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv

Adição:

O canal da Nasa transmitirá o lançamento da Soyuz:



> We’ll bring you live coverage from NASA Television for the launch of a Russian Progress cargo ship to the International Space Station. Liftoff from the Baikonur Cosmodrome, in Kazakhstan is scheduled for 0709 GMT (3:09 a.m. EDT).
> 
> Live coverage is due to start at 0645 GMT (2:45 a.m. EDT).



SF


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Out 2014 às 02:00)




----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2014 às 03:17)

E assim se vão uns largos milhões de dólares. Fica um dos melhores registos que encontrei até à data.


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2014 às 03:20)

celia salta disse:


> tem o video?



Vídeo mais completo.


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2014 às 04:24)




----------



## Orion (29 Out 2014 às 05:43)

Informações erradas por parte do site Spaceflight (post anterior; e consequentemente da minha parte). A janela de lançamento começa às 1:21 p.m. (e não a.m.). Portanto a hora em Lisboa é 17:21 e não 5:21 como mencionei anteriormente.

http://www.losangeles.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123429540

http://spaceflightnow.com/2014/10/28/av050-mission-status-center/ (corrigido posteriormente)


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2014 às 17:24)

O Atlas V descolou normalmente (o site é que foi outro):

http://spaceflightnow.com/2014/10/28/av050-mission-status-center/


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2014 às 21:32)

O lançamento de há pouco (Atlas):


Soyuz:


----------



## camrov8 (29 Out 2014 às 22:32)

dois dos mais fiáveis veículos para ir ao espaço so ultrapassados pelo ariane que pelo custo não voa para a iss


----------



## Teles (30 Out 2014 às 22:11)

A Lua hoje:


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2014 às 23:58)

Guia do céu noturno para Novembro:

http://hubblesite.org/explore_astronomy/tonights_sky/


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2014 às 00:11)

APD

Feliz _Halloween_ a todos/as


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2014 às 20:33)

O turismo espacial sofre um duro golpe. Um avião da Virgin despenha-se matando 1.

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mun...da-virgin-galactic-caiu-um-dos-pilotos-morreu


----------



## Teles (3 Nov 2014 às 01:12)

A Lua hoje:


----------



## Teles (4 Nov 2014 às 22:14)

A Lua hoje:


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2014 às 16:48)

Algo raro. Vídeo de uma aurora - em 'movimento' - em tempo real (duas versões, uma curta e outra longa):

Curta:


Longa:


Notícia:



> Usually, videos that feature aurora are timelapse videos, in order to show the normally slow movements of the Northern and Southern Lights. But here are some incredibly fast-moving aurorae shown in real time, as seen by astrophotographer extraordinaire Thierry Legault. He was in Norway last week and said the fast-dancing, shimmering aurora were incredible.
> 
> "At moments they were so fast that 25 fps (frames per second) was not too much!" Legault said. "The second evening they were so bright that they appeared while the sky was still blue and I rushed to setup the tripod."
> 
> ...


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

O nosso Satélite hoje:


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2014 às 22:07)




----------



## Teles (6 Nov 2014 às 15:39)

Nascimento de Planetas Revelado em Astonishing Large Millimeter/submillimeter Array’s (ALMA):






Mais informação em :
https://public.nrao.edu/static/pr/planet-formation-alma.html


----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2014 às 00:00)

O interior da Estação Espacial:


----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2014 às 00:13)

Para quem puder ver, a ESI (ou ISS) será visível de Portugal Continental entre os dias 8 e 12 de Novembro (pelo menos). A ESI é o objeto humano mais brilhante do céu.

Mais informações - e escolha da localização personalizada - em http://www.spaceweather.com/flybys/country.php

No dia 10 de Novembro, a NASA transmitirá o regresso de 3 astronautas da ESI. A emissão começará às 00:15 (hora de Lisboa)

http://www.space.com/17933-nasa-television-webcasts-live-space-tv.html

Também será transmitida a aterragem (pelo menos a tentativa) da sonda Roseta num cometa. Será às 19h (hora de Lisboa) no dia 11 de Novembro:

http://new.livestream.com/esa/cometlanding

Relativamente a este evento também haverá transmissão Slooh:

http://live.slooh.com/

Edit: Horas corrigidas.


----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2014 às 00:55)

Edit2: Para se ver a Estação Espacial, para além das condições meteorológicas, é importante ter atenção a direção (_direction to look_) e a elevação da passagem (_max elevation_):

Direção:







Elevação (a visão pode ser obstruída por edifícios, árvores, etc. Especialmente se a passagem for baixa):






Magnitude (quanto menor for mais brilhante é - um exemplo):


----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2014 às 01:32)

Brevemente ocorrerá a chuva de meteoritos das Leónidas:



> *A chuva de meteoros das Oriónidas e das Leónidas em novembro*
> 
> Nesta altura do ano, o céu encontra-se habitualmente muito nublado, o que dificulta a observação de chuvas de meteoros. As Oriónidas ainda terão um período de atividade até 7 de novembro, apesar da data da máxima atividade ter ocorrido em outubro. Também neste momento a Terra cruza a órbita do Cometa Tempel-Tuttle e são os restos deste cometa os responsáveis pela chuva de meteoros das Leónidas.
> 
> ...



OAL

Não considero que seja uma constelação fácil de se ver (não quanto a Ursa Maior ou Orion). Ela é muito grande e tem esta configuração:






Para se encontrar Leão, parte-se da Ursa Maior:






A cada 33 anos, esta chuva é espectacular. Há registos de milhares por hora:








> *Will the Leonids produce a meteor storm in 2014?* No. Not this year. Most astronomers say you need more than 1,000 meteors an hour to consider a shower as a storm. That’s a far cry from the 10 to 15 meteors per hour predicted for this year. Still, even one bright meteor can make your night.
> The Leonid shower is known for producing meteor storms, though. The parent comet – Tempel-Tuttle – completes a single orbit around the sun about once every 33 years. It releases fresh material every time it enters the inner solar system and approaches the sun. Since the 19th century, skywatchers have watched for Leonid meteor storms about every 33 years, beginning with the meteor storm of 1833, said to produce more than _100,000_ meteors an hour. The next great Leonid storms were seen about 33 years later, in 1866 and 1867.
> 
> A meteor storm was predicted for 1899, but did not materialize. It wasn’t until 1966 that the next spectacular Leonid storm was seen, this time over the Americas. In 1966, observers in the southwest United States reported seeing 40 to 50 meteors per _second_ (that’s 2,400 to 3,000 meteors per _minute_!) during a span of 15 minutes on the morning of November 17, 1966





> *How many Leonid meteors will you see in 2014?* The answer of course depends on when you watch, the clarity and darkness of your night sky, and on whether or not you can avoid the moon. This shower has been known to produce _meteor storms_, but no Leonid storm is expected this year. The Leonids are usually a modest shower, with typical rates of about 10 to 15 meteors per hour at the peak, in the darkness before dawn.



ES

Este ano está previsto 10 a 15 meteoritos por hora. A próxima chuva de meteoritos 'espetacular' está prevista para 2034.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Nov 2014 às 18:18)

Não se esqueçam que esta semana dá-se o marco mais importante da missão rosseta com "acometagem" da sonda file


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2014 às 12:30)




----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2014 às 15:15)




----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2014 às 07:44)

É hoje 

*Nesta quarta-feira a humanidade vai abraçar um cometa
http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noticia/e-hoje-a-humanidade-vai-abracar-um-cometa-1675939*


----------



## cool (12 Nov 2014 às 11:17)

Vince disse:


> É hoje
> 
> *Nesta quarta-feira a humanidade vai abraçar um cometa
> http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noticia/e-hoje-a-humanidade-vai-abracar-um-cometa-1675939*



Obrigado pelo link Vince...muito interessante seguir em directo este evento histórico.
Estive a ver um pouco e a a Rosetta confirmou há momentos que já "esticou as patas" e que os "arpões" estão ativos, estando já na descida até ao local onde vai aterrar.
Resta-nos agora aguardar pelas 16.00/17.00 horas, quando se iniciará a tentativa de ancoragem ao cometa e que poderemos ver através das câmaras da sonda.
Se for bem sucedida poderá dar muita informação acerca da origem da vida e do universo.

Thanks again!


----------



## cool (12 Nov 2014 às 12:55)

cool disse:


> Obrigado pelo link Vince...muito interessante seguir em directo este evento histórico.
> Estive a ver um pouco e a a Rosetta confirmou há momentos que já "esticou as patas" e que os "arpões" estão ativos, estando já na descida até ao local onde vai aterrar.
> Resta-nos agora aguardar pelas 16.00/17.00 horas, quando se iniciará a tentativa de ancoragem ao cometa e que poderemos ver através das câmaras da sonda.
> Se for bem sucedida poderá dar muita informação acerca da origem da vida e do universo.
> ...




UPDATE:

"
Durante a madrugada nem tudo correu bem. Apesar de ter sido dado o sinal verde para o comando da separação e descida da _File_, os especialistas da ESA não conseguiram activar um propulsor que iria ajudar a sonda agarrar-se ao núcleo do cometa, no momento da aterragem.

A gravidade do 67P é cerca de um milhão de vezes menor do que a da Terra. Apesar de a _File_ chegar ao núcleo do cometa a uma velocidade de um metro por segundo, os cientistas temem que a sonda-robô ressalte devido à baixa gravidade do cometa. Por isso, a sonda lançará dois arpões que vão penetrar no solo assim que ela tocar lá, prendendo o robô. Mas a _File_ tem um propulsor no topo que seria activado para forçar a sonda a ficar no chão e é esse propulsor que estará avariado.

“O propulsor no topo do robô não parece estar a funcionar, por isso vamos ficar completamente dependentes dos arpões para o momento de aterragem”, disse Stpehan Ulamec, responsável pelo _File_, citado numa notícia da ESA. “Vamos precisar de alguma sorte para não aterrar num pedregulho ou numa encosta íngreme.”

Agora é cruzar os dedos!


----------



## DaniFR (12 Nov 2014 às 16:18)

*Philae aterrou com sucesso no cometa 67P/Churyumov-Gerasimenko*


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 16:30)

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-30012854


----------



## cool (12 Nov 2014 às 16:49)

A aterragem foi suave..mas existe uma preocupação que advêm do facto do arpão fixador não ter disparado, pelo que existe alguma apreensão que a sonda possa não estar completamente fixada ao cometa.
Os cientistas estão neste momento a ponderar se vão ou não tentar disparar novamente o arpão.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 17:37)

cool disse:


> A aterragem foi suave..mas existe uma preocupação que advêm do facto do arpão fixador não ter disparado, pelo que existe alguma apreensão que a sonda possa não estar completamente fixada ao cometa.
> Os cientistas estão neste momento a ponderar se vão ou não tentar disparar novamente o arpão.



Disparar os arpões agora pode ser problemático devido ao efeito de recuo. Mas parece que os parafusos de fixação foram cravados.
http://www.bbc.com/news/live/science-environment-29985988

Tem havido alguma interrupção de comunicações entre a Philae e a Rosetta.


----------



## cool (12 Nov 2014 às 17:42)

StormRic disse:


> Disparar os arpões agora pode ser problemático devido ao efeito de recuo. Mas parece que os parafusos de fixação foram cravados.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/live/science-environment-29985988




Exacto.
Agravado pelo facto do propulsor do topo da sonda estar avariado.
Caso não estivesse ligavam-no na altura de disparar o arpão para compensar.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 17:47)

cool disse:


> Exacto.
> Agravado pelo facto do propulsor do topo da sonda estar avariado.
> Caso não estivesse ligavam-no na altura de disparar o arpão para compensar.



Pois é, a gravidade é muito fraca, o disparo podia projectar a sonda para o espaço novamente. É no entanto extraordinário que após dez anos de viagem tenha havido tão poucas falhas.

Imagem obtida pelo ROLIS (*Rosetta Lander Imaging System*)
http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/live-experi...es/78948000/png/_78948094_b2qgrveiaaajcjm.png





Foi a primeira imagem obtida pela sonda na sua descida.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 18:22)

Parece que segundo uma comunicação às 17:52 os arpões foram cravados bem como os parafusos, foi o Matt Taylor que o disse numa entrevista à BBC:
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-30022764


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 18:39)

https://soundcloud.com/esaops/a-singing-comet

http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-30023776

:assobio:


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 19:33)

Stephan Ulamec actualizou a informação no 'briefing' das 19:00 e referiu que os arpões de facto não dispararam, não estando a sonda ancorada por eles, e que terá havido um contacto duplo com a superfície com a sonda a erguer-se e a rodar um pouco depois do primeiro contacto. Remeteu mais informações para amanhã.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2014 às 16:43)

Para quem quiser fazer o seguimento fotográfico, a mancha solar AR2192 está novamente a aparecer (de difícil visualização):







SW

Quanto à Rosetta, ela aterrou numa caverna ou penhasco:






A cruz vermelha assinala o local pretendido da aterragem. A região sombreada indica a localização, ainda desconhecida, da sonda:






Como o StormRic mencionou, a Rosetta não aterrou à primeira (devido à falha dos arpões):






DM

Tendo em conta a localização precária, a sonda não recebe luz solar suficiente (uma das 'pernas' do trem está suspensa no ar). Uma opção será utilizar o trem de aterragem para 'saltitar' na superfície e assim 'estacioná-la' numa posição mais favorável. A sonda só recebe 90 minutos de luz a cada 12 horas.

Incrível como a missão esteve tão perto de falhar completamente.


----------



## Zapiao (13 Nov 2014 às 17:11)

Saltitou durante 3h ? Se o cometa está em movimento como é que a sonda o acompanhou enquanto não aterrava a segunda vez ? Para saltitar 1 km de altura é porque vinha em excesso de velocidade, não ?


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2014 às 17:44)

Zapiao disse:


> Saltitou durante 3h ? Se o cometa está em movimento como é que a sonda o acompanhou enquanto não aterrava a segunda vez ? Para saltitar 1 km de altura é porque vinha em excesso de velocidade, não ?



Basicamente falhou tudo, arpões e propulsores. Ao que parece a superfície do cometa não é 'rocha' (pelo menos no local da aterragem - parecia um trampolim de acordo com o Daily Mail). Os engenheiros na concepção da sonda tiveram que ter cuidado. Até mexer com a câmara podia deslocar a sonda (devido à fraca gravidade). O 'calhau' em si tem +-5x3 km. Demora 12 horas a rodar. A gravidade é fraca mas foi suficiente para atrair a sonda e para a 'aguentar' aquando da primeira tentativa.

Curiosamente deve ter sido a especificidade do solo (não ser sólido) que salvou a sonda (aliado à gravidade). Enquanto não sair do buraco onde está, as baterias serão a fonte primária de energia. É uma corrida contra o tempo e o sucesso da missão é agridoce. Aterrou mas pode morrer na praia. Mesmo que se safe, que danos ainda estão por descobrir?

Como é difícil ter em mente a escala do evento. O cometa viaja no espaço a quase 40000 km/hora (24,600 milhas por hora).


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2014 às 15:52)

Relativamente à Philae (o módulo de aterragem da Rosetta), a sonda encontra-se em suspensão à espera que a luz solar seja suficiente para o retomar das operações:



> With its batteries running low and not enough sunlight to recharge them, ESA's Philae lander has gone into 'idle mode.' In this mode, all instruments and most systems on board are shut down. "Prior to falling silent, the lander was able to transmit all science data gathered during the First Science Sequence," says DLR's Stephan Ulamec, Lander Manager, who was in the Main Control Room when the data came in. The reason for this development is that Philae landed on Comet 67P in an unexpected place: the shadow of a tall cliff. From now on, no contact will be possible unless sufficient sunlight falls on the lander's solar panels, generating enough power to wake it up.



SW

Já conseguiram deslocar a sonda (o corpo central), esperando ainda pelos resultados:



> Another of Philae's last actions on Friday was to rotate the lander's main body, to which the solar panels are fixed. As a result, the Rosetta mission said this boosted the chance of Philae coming back online, as it "may have exposed more panel area to sunlight." The public voice of the probe on Twitter also alluded to this possible reawakening, with the first possible window due later on November 15.



DW

Também foi tentada uma perfuração do cometa, com resultados ainda inconclusivos:



> Anticipating a possible loss of battery power, ESA scientists activated a drill during their last contact with the lander. The machine is designed to dig up the comet’s subsurface material and rotate it through an onboard oven to investigate its components.
> 
> It isn’t yet clear whether the drill has penetrated the comet’s surface or how far down. Scientists are also unsure whether Philae has sufficient power to complete the drilling work and transmit the data.



WSJ


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2014 às 16:29)

> The comet probe Philae appears to have reached the end of its historic mission after its batteries ran out of power, but only after it managed to transmit a treasure-trove of scientific data back to Earth.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



BI

Ao que tudo indica a missão terminou mas ainda pode haver esperança dependendo da trajetória do cometa.


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

Infográfico mais completo acerca da Philae. Na Terra pesa 100 Kg. No cometa apenas 1 grama:







Para ver as Leónidas (para quem não puder ver na rua). GMT = Hora de Lisboa:



> NASA's live stream will include a sky view from a telescope at Marshall Space Flight Center in Alabama. That stream will begin on Monday, Nov. 17 at 7:30 p.m. EST (0030 GMT Tuesday) and will continue until sunrise on Tuesday Nov. 18.
> 
> The Slooh live stream will begin on Monday, Nov. 17 at 8:00 p.m. EST (0100 GMT Tuesday) and will include more than just shots of the sky: Slooh will also broadcast audio of the "ionization sounds" created by the meteors.



Informações completas aqui.


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

Não há explicação oficial e o céu nublado não ajuda:


DM

Será mais um meteorito?


----------



## Zapiao (19 Nov 2014 às 02:23)

Rússia?


----------



## camrov8 (19 Nov 2014 às 18:41)

provavelmente um foguetão que kaput


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2014 às 14:01)

Provavelmente um bólide a entrar na atmosfera apesar de parecer não haver onda de choque, ou então mais uma experiência militar ou não do nosso velho conhecido Putin. De qualquer maneira o Céu nublado não deixa entender o que poderá ter sucedido.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Nov 2014 às 19:21)

hoje a partir das 8 lançamento da soyuz para a iss que tem as 9 como hora prevista para o lançamento


----------



## camrov8 (23 Nov 2014 às 20:01)

http://www.space.com/17933-nasa-television-webcasts-live-space-tv.html


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2014 às 01:03)




----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2014 às 21:25)

Mais imagens do Antares:


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

Composição espectacular de 4 imagens registadas pela sonda Rosetta ao cometa há 2 dias atrás.




> This four-image montage comprises images taken on 26 November from a distance of 30.1 km from the centre of 67P/Churyumov-Gerasimenko.
> 
> A quick look at the lower-left and lower-right images (first and last in the sequence) will rapidly reveal that the rotation of the comet has been substantial in the twenty minutes that passed between the two images being taken, meaning that mosaicking tools are likely to introduce some serious artefacts. For example, look at how the shadows have changed around the distinctive U-shaped feature close to the boundary between the two lower frames.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.esa.int/rosetta/2014/11/28/cometwatch-26-november/


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2014 às 21:58)

A Philae pode ser reativada em Março quando o cometa se aproximar do Sol.

Destaques do céu noturno de Dezembro:

http://hubblesite.org/explore_astronomy/tonights_sky/episodes/58


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2014 às 22:03)




----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2014 às 13:51)

http://www.purdue.edu/impactearth/

Um simulador de impactos de asteróides. Inclui efeitos previstos a uma distância personalizável.


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2014 às 14:13)

Ainda é cedo para fazer uma descrição detalhada disto mas para o ano será visível um eclipse social parcial em Portugal (as localizações mais a norte/nordeste serão beneficiadas):

20 de Março de 2015:






Portugal terá uma década de 'ouro' em relação a eclipses do Sol (infelizmente ainda faltam alguns anos):

8 de Abril de 2024 - Eclipse parcial do sol visível dos Açores:






29 de Março de 2025 - Eclipse parcial do sol visível na totalidade do território português:






12 de Agosto de 2026 - Eclipse total do Sol visível de Portugal Continental:






2 de Agosto de 2027 - Mais um eclipse total do Sol:






E por fim, 26 de Janeiro de 2028. Mais um eclipse total do Sol:






Portanto, será algo extraordinário.


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2014 às 14:46)

Outros eclipses relevantes são:

10 de Junho de 2021 - Parcial:







14 de Outubro de 2023 - Parcial (Açores):






6 de Fevereiro de 2027 - Parcial (Madeira):






Portanto, e em termos de resumo (década 2020-2029):

Eclipses parciais - 2021; 2023; 2024; 2025; 2027

Totais - 2026, 2027, 2028

E ainda faltam os da Lua.


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2014 às 21:24)

Próximos lançamentos:

- Terça às 04:22;:

- Quinta às 12:05.

Mais informações aqui:

http://www.space.com/17933-nasa-television-webcasts-live-space-tv.html


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2014 às 21:08)

Outro guia para o céu de dezembro:

http://www.space.com/27894-see-uran...-meteors-december-2014-skywatching-video.html


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2014 às 21:40)

Um evento 'astronómico' que acho que nunca foi mencionado aqui são os _iridium flares_, ou seja, o reflexo da luz do Sol nos painés solares dos satélites de comunicação Iridium.

Exemplos:



O melhor site para a previsão destas coisas é o http://www.heavens-above.com/

No portal principal (canto superior direito) personaliza-se a localização e no domínio 'Satélites' (esquerda da página principal) escolhe-se 'Lampejos (flares) dos satélites Iridium'

A magnitude destes eventos pode atingir os -8, o que é muito significativo.


----------



## Teles (1 Dez 2014 às 21:44)

Orion acho que devia pesquisar mais o forum e andar uns meses para trás eu mesmo já estou farto de os fotografar e aqui colocar as fotos ehehe


----------



## Teles (1 Dez 2014 às 21:49)

PS: peço desculpa as fotos que aqui se encontravam e foram alojadas no imageshack que infelizmente na altura foi invadido e as fotos foram eliminadas, mas poderá ver aqui as mesmas fotos:

https://www.facebook.com/vitorcarv/media_set?set=a.686507524708709.1073741852.100000484020724&type=3


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2014 às 16:45)

> Foi adiado para sexta-feira o lançamento da cápsula espacial Orion, que se espera, um dia, levar astronautas a Marte. A hora inicialmente prevista para o lançamento era as 12h05, mas aparentes problemas com válvulas e até, a certa altura, a aproximação de um barco ao Cabo Canaveral, na Flórida, levaram a atrasos sucessivos.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Observador



> O voo do foguete, designado como Exploration Flight Test-1 (EFT-1), seria sem tripulação e duraria 4 horas e 50 minutos, para então cair no Oceano Pacífico a 965 km da cidade mais próxima, San Diego, na Califórnia.



Terra


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2014 às 18:49)




----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2014 às 20:36)

http://rt.com/news/201827-dangerous-asteroid-discovered-ur116/


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 20:55)

Orion disse:


> http://rt.com/news/201827-dangerous-asteroid-discovered-ur116/



Um artigo demasiado sensacionalista, não há sequer ainda uma previsão rigorosa de órbita ou de perturbações na órbita. Além de que a expectativa não é para os próximos seis anos sequer. E já agora não é o meteorito de Chelyabinsk que tem o tamanho da torre Eiffel mas sim este UR116, que não tem portanto o tamanho de uma vila... argolada do apresentador ou de quem lhe fez o texto


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2014 às 19:28)




----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2014 às 19:18)

Afinal a água da Terra pode não ter vindo dos cometas. Ou pelo menos não de todos os cometas existentes:



> The mystery of where Earth's water came from got murkier Wednesday when some astronomers essentially eliminated one of the chief suspects: comets.
> 
> Over the past few months, the European Space Agency's Rosetta space probe closely examined the type of comet that some scientists theorized could have brought water to our planet 4 billion years ago. It found water, but the wrong kind.
> 
> ...



AP


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2014 às 18:10)

Um vídeo da última notícia:


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2014 às 21:16)

Haverá um lançamento de um Atlas 5 logo às 03:13 da madrugada. O lançamento está dependente das condições atmosféricas, estando a probabilidade de um lançamento nos 40%. Ontem a operação já tinha sido cancelada pelos mesmos motivos.

http://spaceflightnow.com/2014/12/10/nrol35-mission-status-center/


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2014 às 23:50)




----------



## Zapiao (13 Dez 2014 às 00:26)

Belo video.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2014 às 17:16)




----------



## camrov8 (13 Dez 2014 às 18:08)

bem alta eficiência a maioria do lançamentos que vejo o arranque é lento este parece um Ferrari


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2014 às 19:24)

camrov8 disse:


> bem alta eficiência a maioria do lançamentos que vejo o arranque é lento este parece um Ferrari





> At two million pounds of ground-shaking thrust, it was the most powerful Atlas in the 55-year history of flights from the California base. This marked the 294th Atlas to fly from Vandenberg and the 10th in the Atlas 5 form.



http://spaceflightnow.com/2014/12/13/record-setting-atlas-launches-with-new-centaur-engine/


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2014 às 19:56)

Este foguetão será lançado no dia 15:


http://spaceflightnow.com/launch-schedule/

Não deixa de ser irónica a presença da bandeira americana em algo que será lançado da Rússia.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Dez 2014 às 20:05)

curto ver live assisti a explosão do mês passado, so fique admirado estou habituado a um inicio lento este foi pum e lá vai a todo o gás, deve ter uma aceleração brutal


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2014 às 19:41)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Dez 2014 às 22:46)

Esta a ocorrer alguma "chuva de estrelas"? Estão com uma frequência brutal a sul. Cerca de 1 ou 2 por minuto


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Dez 2014 às 22:52)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Esta a ocorrer alguma "chuva de estrelas"? Estão com uma frequência brutal a sul. Cerca de 1 ou 2 por minuto



Afirmativo. São as Geminídeas e o seu pico é esta noite. A THZ é de 120/h.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Dez 2014 às 22:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Afirmativo. São as Geminídeas e o seu pico é esta noite. A THZ é de 120/h.


Obrigado Duarte. Estou na praia verde a observar a noite. Está céu limpo e estão brutais. A atmosfera está limpissima. 

Até relâmpagos se avistam mesmo a sul, muito longe. Deve ser as células a uns 100 kms...


----------



## Zapiao (15 Dez 2014 às 00:23)

Hoje tá ceu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2014 às 07:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Afirmativo. São as Geminídeas e o seu pico é esta noite. A THZ é de 120/h.



Teoricamente foi na noite de 13 para 14 mas este fenómeno pode durar até duas semanas. Ontem não vi nada com o céu nublado. Hoje já havia bastantes abertas, com lenticularis e outras formações bizarras a evoluirem mas um céu com transparência excelente. As muitas longas exposições lá produziram resultado e das várias Geminídeas registadas destaca-se esta beleza na constelação da Hidra, a passar exactamente em frente da estrela Epsilon, e a vir da direcção da Pollux, como seria de esperar.
Vista global, com Orion e os Canis Major e Minor a darem o ambiente e uma nuvem estática teimosa em reformação contínua sob o vento forte de Nor-Noroeste:






Enquadrado em tamanho original, a dar a entender que o meteorito ia aos rebolões pelo ritmo do traço. Em cima passou precisamente pela "cabeça" da Hidra:


----------



## Teles (15 Dez 2014 às 16:56)

Na noite de sábado para domingo vi uma bem grande e duas mais pequenas quando ia para fotografar o raio do céu ficou todo nublado irra é que é preciso ter sorte!


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2014 às 17:24)

Teles disse:


> Na noite de sábado para domingo vi uma bem grande e duas mais pequenas quando ia para fotografar o raio do céu ficou todo nublado irra é que é preciso ter sorte!



Não te queixes. Aqui nos Açores está quase sempre nublado . Este ano parece ter sido muito bom. Contudo, não vi nenhuma


----------



## Teles (15 Dez 2014 às 20:50)

Sim pelos relatos que já li este ano foi o melhor da ultima década!


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2014 às 18:00)

Lançamento de uma nave Soyuz dentro de +- 20 mins.

http://spaceflightnow.com/2014/12/18/vs10-mission-status-center/


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2014 às 18:20)

Atualização:

T-minus 30 minutes. If weather or a technical snag prevents liftoff at 1837 GMT (1:37 p.m. EST), there is another instantaneous launch opportunity 33 minutes later at 1910 GMT (2:10 p.m. EST). This time allows the Soyuz rocket to reconfigure its inertial guidance and navigation system for a new launch trajectory.

Lançamento às 18:37.


----------



## Teles (19 Dez 2014 às 21:58)

Ok meus senhores está no ceu um dos mais brilhantes cometas do ano o cometa 2014 Q2 (Lovejoy) Visível a Este com um par de binóculos e devido ao aumento do seu brilho está mesmo a ser visto a olho nu , quem o quiser fotografar pode dar uma olhadela neste link para ver a sua posição:

http://theskylive.com/planetarium?o...117.70583333329999|lon|264.41666666665|fov|40

Uma foto do cometa tirado por Jan Curtis:

http://spaceweathergallery.com/indi...d=105428&PHPSESSID=3q4m7otmt96ogdn3fm9p4hc220


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2014 às 22:18)

Teles disse:


> Ok meus senhores está no ceu um dos mais brilhantes cometas do ano o cometa 2014 Q2 (Lovejoy) Visível a Este com um par de binóculos e devido ao aumento do seu brilho está mesmo a ser visto a olho nu , quem o quiser fotografar pode dar uma olhadela neste link para ver a sua posição:
> 
> http://theskylive.com/planetarium?o...117.70583333329999|lon|264.41666666665|fov|40
> 
> ...



Vou complementar. O cometa está a Sul de Sirius (azul/branca, situada a Sul), a estrela mais brilhante do céu deslocando-se progressivamente para Sudoeste/este da referida estrela:






Tem uma magnitude atual de 4. Portanto, uma busca visual a olho nú em céu escuro deve ser suficiente. Uma procura com binóculos deverá ser extremamente fácil.

Este será o seu trajeto durante Janeiro:


----------



## Teles (19 Dez 2014 às 22:44)

Eu Pessoalmente ainda não o consegui ver eheheh


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2014 às 22:53)

Ainda é cedo. Sirius tem que estar alta no céu. Ele aparecerá muito baixo no céu. Fazendo uma simulação no Stellarium, a partir da 1 da manhã (logo; hora daqui) em diante (melhor altura para se ver) o cometa não passará de uma altura de 15º. Muito baixo então. Só será melhor visível para Janeiro (maior altura).


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2014 às 23:02)

Para quem não sabe como medir o céu noturno, as distâncias são medidas desta forma:






Agora é fazer o gesto correspondente aos 15º na vertical com o braço esticado, tendo como ponto inicial o horizonte. Esse cometa dificilmente será visível agora. Só mesmo com vista desimpedida para o horizonte e com céu limpo. Claro que nos Açores semelhante visualização é para esquecer (pelo menos por agora).


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2014 às 23:28)

Correção: O cometa não tem magnitude de 4 como anteriormente mencionei mas entre 5 e 6 (mais difícil de ser observado).

No princípio de Janeiro o cometa será muito mais facilmente visível. Por exemplo, no dia 1 atingirá os 35 graus. Resta saber a magnitude. Mas isso é assunto para outros posts noutro dia.


----------



## Teles (20 Dez 2014 às 00:01)

Muita poluição luminosa nem com uns binóculos pequenos o conseguir ver , a sorte foi que ao tirar fotos ao calhas o descobri sem querer com uma lente de 300mm
peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens , iso entre os 1600 a 3200:


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2014 às 00:34)

Foi muito difícil? E estava muito baixo? Isso nos programas é uma coisa. Na realidade às vezes é muito diferente.


----------



## Teles (20 Dez 2014 às 00:34)

Também visível hoje :
O planeta Júpiter e as suas luas






A nebulosa de Orion





E as *Plêiades*


----------



## Teles (20 Dez 2014 às 00:41)

Sim bem difícil como já tinha dito nem com um binóculo pequeno o consegui ver talvez por causa a luz da cidade mas em comparação com o cometa C/2014 E2 que era bem visível com uns binóculos , este também se encontra um pouco mais a Oeste do que realmente mostra no Stellarium  isto visto a olho nu claro


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 19:35)

Teles disse:


> Muita poluição luminosa nem com uns binóculos pequenos o conseguir ver , a sorte foi que ao tirar fotos ao calhas o descobri sem querer com uma lente de 300mm
> peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens , iso entre os 1600 a 3200:



Bem apanhado! 
Foi ontem à noite a que horas? Vou tentar vê-lo esta noite se não aparecer nebulosidade. A qualidade está muito boa, bem trabalhado o ruído.

Esse par de estrelas mais perto são as HIP 30444 e 30455, certo? 11º de altura não consigo ver nada daqui por causa das luzes e parece que aqueles cirrus do poente não saiem dali. Ele vai subir um pouco hoje, vai chegar aos 13º, talvez tenha sorte.


----------



## Teles (20 Dez 2014 às 19:50)

Perto da uma da manhã


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 00:06)

Já consegui apanhá-lo, tive sorte que não há muita neblina e a altura ainda é suficiente para evitar as luzes. Tive que usar ISO 3200, experimentei 6400 mas o ruído sobrepõe-se ao brilho fraco do objecto.
Faz neste momento um triângulo com as estrelas HIP 29848 e 29825 de magnitudes 7.85 e 8.4.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 03:04)

O que se conseguiu, com as condições desta noite, na observação do Lovejoy. Aproximadamente uma hora de intervalo entre estas duas imagens, suficiente para observar o movimento rápido do cometa.
A humidade mais evidente na segunda imagem. Ambas foram editadas em preto e branco e com alto contraste.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 17:33)

Excelentes condições hoje para observação, céu impecavelmente limpo, menos neblina, vento fraco ou nulo.
Mercúrio e Vénus visíveis (magnitudes -0,8 e -3,8), mas o primeiro muito perto do sol para ser visto na luz do crepúsculo.
Marte mais alto, 1,1 de magnitude.
Vénus quase cheio mas com diâmetro aparente muito reduzido, apenas 10", ou seja, 3 pixéis numa objectiva 250mm e sensor de 18Mp; Marte ainda mais pequeno, só 5".


----------



## Teles (22 Dez 2014 às 00:37)

A qualidade não é a melhor , muito fumo , muita luz da cidade , originando muito ruido e poluição nas fotos mas foi o que se conseguiu!


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Dez 2014 às 23:16)

O que é de esperar para a chuva de meteoros Ursideas desta madrugada?

E o radiante é na Ursa maior ou menor? E se for nas duas qual é o melhor radiante?


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2014 às 00:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O que é de esperar para a chuva de meteoros Ursideas desta madrugada?
> 
> E o radiante é na Ursa maior ou menor? E se for nas duas qual é o melhor radiante?



O radiante é na Ursa Menor:






A cadência deve cingir-se a 5 a 10 por hora com momentos em que a mesma pode atingir os 100 por hora. A melhor noite será a de hoje.

Mais informações aqui.


----------



## Teles (23 Dez 2014 às 00:15)

Tá NUBLADO AQUI


----------



## camrov8 (23 Dez 2014 às 00:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O que é de esperar para a chuva de meteoros Ursideas desta madrugada?
> 
> E o radiante é na Ursa maior ou menor? E se for nas duas qual é o melhor radiante?



Basta olhares para norte , o radiante é apenas indicativo de onde virá a maioria, mas podem vir de qualquer parte do céu


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2014 às 00:53)

Teles disse:


> A qualidade não é a melhor , muito fumo , muita luz da cidade , originando muito ruido e poluição nas fotos mas foi o que se conseguiu!




Lá bonito é ele, esverdeado! É verdade, não se consegue melhor com a poluição luminosa mas os teus apanhados estão muito bons. Voltei a segui-lo a noite passada também mas os resultados não foram melhores.


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2014 às 00:58)

Montagem do primeiro dia de Inverno, o Sol ao poente achatado pela refracção atmosférica e cheio de manchas e Júpiter na mesma escala com os satélites galileanos (Callisto está oculto pelo brilho da sobre-exposição do planeta, necessária para revelar os satélites) observado de madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2014 às 02:42)

Observações da noite passada (21 para 22). O cometa Lovejoy move-se rapidamente e na imagem obtida cerca das 23h de dia 21 assinala-se também a posição aproximadamente 22 horas antes.
Na noite de hoje (22 para 23) não há condições de visibilidade, céu nublado.








A "espada" de Orion e respectiva Grande Nebulosa captadas como é possível com as condições de luminosidade existente e material rudimentar disponível:


----------



## Teles (23 Dez 2014 às 19:04)

Embora bastante tremido finalmente ao fim de uns meses sem fotografar cá está um Flare de Iridium!


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2014 às 04:55)

Teles disse:


> Embora bastante tremido finalmente ao fim de uns meses sem fotografar cá está um Flare de Iridium!



Excelente! 

Durou quantos segundos? Parece ter atingido uma magnitude para lá de -4 pelo menos. Apanhaste o início ou o final?


----------



## Teles (24 Dez 2014 às 19:08)

Apanhou tudo eheh


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2014 às 21:38)




----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2014 às 19:10)

Numa notícia que certamente trará de volta as dúvidas se o homem foi de facto à Lua - pelo menos no que se refere à primeira missão - fica-se a saber que os astronautas da Apollo 11 deram uma rocha lunar falsa a um antigo primeiro ministro holandês:



> Curators at Amsterdam's Rijksmuseum, where the rock has attracted tens of thousands of visitors each year, discovered that the "lunar rock", valued at £308,000, was in fact petrified wood.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Telegraph

Fica a pergunta. Será que mais países (dos 100 anteriormente referidos) foram enganados?


----------



## camrov8 (26 Dez 2014 às 20:31)

só uma coisa sobre essa teoria é falsa da mais estapafúrdia, como já referi em alguns tópicos deste forum sobre a questão e basicamente basta um argumento que pouca gente sabe ou se lembra. 
A alunagem foi feita numa coisa chamada corrida espacial dentro doutra coisa que foi a guerra fria e é o seguinte os russos ouviram toda a missão e se tivessem duvidas que os usa tinham lá ido eram os primeiros a vir referir o mesmo, que me lembre estiveram caladinhos


----------



## Teles (27 Dez 2014 às 00:22)

Como se pode ver o cometa aumentou o brilho desde as ultimas fotos que postei:


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 02:11)

Teles disse:


> Como se pode ver o cometa aumentou o brilho desde as ultimas fotos que postei:



Está mesmo mais brilhante! Vou ver se consigo apanhá-lo. Boas fotos! 

Tarde de mais, o céu está velado por cirrostratus, mal se vê Orion.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2014 às 03:28)

Assim está esta noite o maior planeta do Sistema Solar:



Júpiter. 30-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------

